# Too old?



## nocturnus (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello everyone, this is my first post of many (hopefully!)

In the past, I have done a fair few TMA - judo, karate, TKD, kickboxing...  But other things have taken over and I havent done anything for about 12 years.
I have recently found out about a really good Muay Thai class in my area.  I will probably never want to compete in fights but think this will be good for my fitness (which has went rapidly downhill!).
All I want to know is, if I go along to this class as a beginner, with my poor fitness, flexability, etc and, due to the fact I am in my early 30's, am I likely to get laughed out of the place?

Thanks


----------



## Odin (Feb 20, 2007)

Never!
We have a 55 year old woman that attends our class every thursday and no one bats an eye.

just let your kru know in advance at what pace you would like to work at.

good luck in your training!


----------



## exile (Feb 20, 2007)

nocturnus said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post of many (hopefully!)
> 
> In the past, I have done a fair few TMA - judo, karate, TKD, kickboxing...  But other things have taken over and I havent done anything for about 12 years.
> I have recently found out about a really good Muay Thai class in my area.  I will probably never want to compete in fights but think this will be good for my fitness (which has went rapidly downhill!).
> ...



Nocturnus, I started TKD in my middle fifties. I'm sixty next month. I'm a second-stage red belt now, one more test and I'll be looking at testing for Dansometime between my sixty-first and sixty-second birthdays! And I'm gonna pass. 

At thirty, you can do _anything_! How can you think of yourself as too _old_ for anything? I just don't understand... if you stick with Muay Thai, then by the time you're my age now you'll have been doing it for close on thirty years... half of your whole life, by that point! 

IMHO, you still have another fifteen years to go before you have the legitimate right to even _entertain_ the thought that you might be too old for something! :wink1:

Start your MA training and never look back. If you do it properly, and seriously, in a couple of years you'll probably be feeling absolutely unbeatable and your current concerns will be something you'll look back on and smile wryly at, shaking your head.


----------



## Drac (Feb 20, 2007)

Like exhile I didn't start in the MA until my early 30's, I didn't get serious until my 40's..Age is just a number...Give it your best and keep us posted...


----------



## oddball (Feb 20, 2007)

There was a 50 year old man for awhile before location moved, he was actually great technical fighter, kept up with the younger people too.


----------



## savior (Feb 20, 2007)

The word "thirty" and "old" (refering to being an elder) should never be used in the same sentence. And I am not just saying this because I am around 30 years of age, but because 30 years is still in one's prime.

btw, I am 18 years old, so you are getting a "young" person's view on the topic

take the class and kick some ***


----------



## Tarot (Feb 20, 2007)

As someone who is 30 and just started MT a couple of months ago I say go for it.  Thirty is not too old to be starting anything.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 21, 2007)

Get in there and have at it.  I don't think you can ever be too old to benefit from some good muay thai training.  I am in my mid thirties and I still train and teach and will probably due so until I am physically unable to.  Just because you train in muay thai doesn't always mean that you will have to fight.  Just enjoy the training and give it your all and you shouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 26, 2007)

You're only as old as you feel! :asian:


----------



## savior (Feb 26, 2007)

Master K stops by our gym every once in a while, he is 69 and probably could kick everyone's *** in the gym.


----------



## flashlock (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, we are in the exact situation.  I'm 32 and getting back into MA after a 12 year break.

It's quite humbling to start again after so long when you remember how good you used to be, and how far you've fallen, eh?

You've got two ways to go that seem reasonable to me.  You can get in shape first, then go to Muy Thai (in 3 months).  I don't know how out of shape you are, but why spend money on a class if you have to sit half of it out panting in the corner, and you feel weak?  Maybe take three months, shed some pounds, and build up your endurance, with the goal of going into the class (that's what I'm doing, but for BJJ).

If you are excited about muy thai, then just go for it.  You will be humbled; it's hard to come back, and muy thai does NOT mess around.  Take things slow, and don't get discouraged.

I'm on a fantastic fitness program through my gym (with a diet plan), and my goal is to start BJJ in 2 months (I just want to lose wight before I start, even though I belive if I did start BJJ, I would lose weight.  But my program is working, so why stop a good thing?).  Msg me if you (or anyone) want to see the program I'm on, maybe you can find something similiar thru your gym if you want to go that route.

Good luck, and welcome back!


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

Thunder Foot said:


> You're only as old as you feel! :asian:


 
After one of those 3 day seminars I feel like I'm 100...LOL


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

savior said:


> Master K stops by our gym every once in a while, he is 69 and probably could kick everyone's *** in the gym.


 
He probably smiles as he does it too...I


----------



## savior (Feb 26, 2007)

He does. He is one of the funniest men I've ever met!


----------

